# Steaming soya milk



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

As above really... Are there any tips to steaming soya milk for latte, etc?

I've put soya milk in to americano and French press before and it has always curdled.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its the folic acid or something like that which makes the soya curdle.

I tried loads of different brands, they all end up looking like sick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah that is what I've found also. Really annoying as I have a dairy intolerance


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Look out for Bonsoy. I haven't tried it but understand from a very good barista that it is great.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I shall have a look out for that. Does anybody know if soya gets steamed in the same way? For a latte or cappuccino for example


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, we have used Alpro Soya Unsweetened + added calcium. A blue & orange box.

We have found this to be a good alternative to cows milk.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Think I'm going to just have to buy a load in once I've got my technique sorted with proper milk seeing as it is cheaper. The Mrs loves her lattes! Although she might get bored by the 4th of the day! Lol

Hopefully then I can post some comparisons up on here with my findings


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard someone mention in St Ali's that Soya shouldnt be heated up quite as much as cows, there are different temp-tags for this?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like I'll need to start experimenting in the new year! haha


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Steam to a lower temperature than normal milk. 58c is ideal for Soy Milk

The red TempTag's are used for this

I have 2 single stickers left (£2 each plus £0.46 postage) to the first people to order

Bonsoy is a good brand, although Alpro is easier to come by.

Try and avoid using an acidic coffee - it will curdle like crazy.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Check out Gail&Kats video's at http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com they have a couple of video's about steaming soy/non dairy milks


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

My missus is lactose intolerant so I make a lot of soya based drinks for her. Just don't steam the milk to much. Keep it cooler. If adding to an americano wait a bit for it to cool a little or add some cold water before adding the soya milk and it'll be fine.

Some brands curdle worse than others. Try them out. We've found most of the organic, sweetened soya milks to be best.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Just tried this for the first time... Success!









What's even better is that it hasn't separated!


----------



## fredphoesh (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am pretty new to the fresh grinding coffee crew, so hi.

My opinion is that is has a lot to do with the type of coffee. Someone else here said acidic coffee. Sadly the people selling don't tell you the acidity, but I have found that the same soya (sweetened sainsbury's - blue carton) curdled with both the last two coffee beans I have used, but not with the one I am going to re-order, a delicious PERUVIAN YANESHA.

I will try the organic Alpro and the other brands mentioned. I dont think it is the steaming temperature because my machine churns out "steamed milk" that isnt very hot at all. I know that soya milk can curdle with even instant nescafe.

I will report back, and would appreciate any other success stories, particularly if you find a different brand of milk works better with the same coffee bean.

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

ChrisP said:


> My missus is lactose intolerant so I make a lot of soya based drinks for her. Just don't steam the milk to much. Keep it cooler. If adding to an americano wait a bit for it to cool a little or add some cold water before adding the soya milk and it'll be fine.
> 
> Some brands curdle worse than others. Try them out. We've found most of the organic, sweetened soya milks to be best.


I use fresh Lactofree full cream milk almost exclusively as my husband is a bit dairy sensitive. I find it brilliant for coffee purposes - very consistent, nice long (fridge) shelf life; almost as long as Cravendale; lovely for steaming and just tastes of milk; no need to get used to that soya taste.


----------



## RoastedJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

You could try adding a couple of drops of flavourless oil to the milk before frothing - worked well for me when making cappuccino


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

The only soya milk I've found that doesn't curdle is the Alpro unsweetened. The misses likes her soya lattes and this brand we find quite robust.


----------

